# Eclipse SVN Plugin Installieren / URL



## Generic1 (1. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab mir das SVN Plugin in Eclipse installiert und dann Eclipse neu gestartet, dann sollte sich ein Fenster aufmachen, das funktioniert aber nicht:


```
The next time Eclipse starts, on the first call to any Subversive functionality the Connector Discovery
 feature will detect that there are no connectors installed and will launch a dialog which displays the
 SVN Connectors you need and enables download and installation:
```

Weiß jemand wie ich das machen kann, damit ich den SVN Connector einstellen kann bzw. weiß jemand wie ich zu folgenden Fenster komm:

Polarion : Subversive - Subversion Team Provider for Eclipse - Connector Discovery

Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## maki (1. Jun 2010)

Installier dir doch die Connectoren manuell:

```
http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/
```

Empfehle die SVNKit Implementierungen.


----------



## Generic1 (1. Jun 2010)

OK, das hab ich gemacht, könntest Du mir vielleicht noch schreiben, wie ich nachher vorgehe?
Was muss ich dann machen? (hab bis jetzt leider mehrheitlich Netbean verwendet)
Besten Dank,


----------



## maki (1. Jun 2010)

Ok, du hast den Team Provider von hier?
[c]http://download.eclipse.org/technology/subversive/0.7/update-site/[/c]

Dann hast du auch noch den SVN Connector und die SVNKit implementierung(en) von hier?
[c]http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/[/c]

Window -> Preferences -> Team -> SVN
Reiter "SVn Connector", da dann SVNKit auswählen.

Fertig.

Wenn du jetzt in die "SVN Repository Exploring" Perpective gehst, kannst du dir da eine Repo location eintragen.


----------



## Generic1 (1. Jun 2010)

SVN von den 2 Links (Team Provider, ...) hab ich installiert aber es ist unter Window -> Preferences -> Team kein SVN vorhanden?
Keine Ahnung was es da hat? hast du noch einen Tip?


----------



## maki (1. Jun 2010)

Sieht so aus als ob der Team Provider nicht installiert wurde (1. Update Site URL).


----------



## Generic1 (1. Jun 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Sieht so aus als ob der Team Provider nicht installiert wurde (1. Update Site URL).



Könntest Du mir noch schreiben, wie ich den installier?

Wenn ich auf installed Software unter Eclipse SDK Installation Details gehe, ist auch der SVN Team Provider Connectors Source und der Subversive SVN Team Provider (Incubation) drinnen.

Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## maki (1. Jun 2010)

Dir ist klar das "source" immer nur der Quelltext ist und du das nie brauchen wirst? 
Neu gestartet hast du Eclipse, oder?


----------



## Generic1 (1. Jun 2010)

So schauen jetzt die installierten Plugins aus wie oben!?


----------



## maki (1. Jun 2010)

Hab die gleichen Plugins...
Komisch, vielleicht ist deine Eclipse installation zerschossen?


```
Eclipse for RCP/Plug-in Developers	1.2.2.20100216-1730	epp.package.rcp
  Maven Integration for Eclipse (Required)	0.10.0.20100209-0800	org.maven.ide.eclipse.feature.feature.group
  Subversive SVN Connectors	2.2.1.I20091009-1900	org.polarion.eclipse.team.svn.connector.feature.group
  Subversive SVN Team Provider (Incubation)	0.7.8.I20091023-1300	org.eclipse.team.svn.feature.group
  SVNKit 1.1.7 Implementation (Optional)	2.2.1.I20091009-1900	org.polarion.eclipse.team.svn.connector.svnkit.feature.group
  SVNKit 1.2.2 Implementation (Optional)	2.2.1.I20091009-1900	org.polarion.eclipse.team.svn.connector.svnkit15.feature.group
  SVNKit 1.3.0 Implementation (Optional)	2.2.1.I20091009-1900	org.polarion.eclipse.team.svn.connector.svnkit16.feature.group
```


----------



## bygones (1. Jun 2010)

hatte das gleiche problem dass bei installierten Connectors ich nix gesehen habe... 

habe dann mal ein frisches Eclipse genommen und nochmals per Update seiten installiert - dann gings.

Bei mir lags also an irgendwelchen komischen Stand meines Eclipses....


----------



## Generic1 (1. Jun 2010)

OK, ich hab das Problem, ich arbeite auf einem Window7 Rechner und da braucht man Admin- Rechte um in den Ordner Files zu kopieren usw. 
Kennt sich jemand aus, wie man einem Ordner unter Windows7 solche Rechte vergibt, dass man in diesen auch etwas reinkopieren kann? Arbeite normal unter Ubuntu, habs mit der Rechtevergabe unter Windows nicht so.
Besten Dank,
lg


----------

